# Sanyo 50 inch plasma won't turn on.



## theonlydubz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, like the thread title says my TV won't turn on! It's model number is DP50749. I currently have the TV dismantled at the moment to visually check all the boards hoping to find a blown capacitor or messed up resistors but alas everything looks fine. I can record a video or take pictures of the inside real quick if it would help. Maybe someone else will see something I don't.


----------

